# Private office and ADA



## Kendra (Jan 25, 2021)

I am renovating an office space for a PR firm and the CEO wants a private office. Do the door clearances for this single office have to meet ada?


----------



## steveray (Jan 25, 2021)

Maybe....We would need more info...

1103.2.2 Employee work areas. Spaces and elements
within employee work areas shall only be required to comply
with Sections 907.5.2.3.1, 1009 and 1104.3.1 and shall
be designed and constructed so that individuals with disabilities
can approach, enter and exit the work area.

1104.3.1 Employee work areas. Common use circulation
paths within employee work areas shall be accessible
routes.
Exceptions:
1. Common use circulation paths, located within
employee work areas that are less than 1,000
square feet (93 m2) in size and defined by permanently
installed partitions, counters, casework or
furnishings, shall not be required to be accessible
routes.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 25, 2021)

Is he skinny or what?


----------



## JPohling (Jan 25, 2021)

There are some minor accessibility allowances for a private bathroom connected directly to the owners office, but it is not much, and it is not for door sizes and or clearances at doors


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 26, 2021)

The door from the corridor or receptionist area into the office needs to be accessible so disabled people can visit the CEO, and in case the CEO or his successor should become disabled. 

A door that's not accessible might not allow a big executive desk and other furniture to be moved into the office.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 26, 2021)

Kendra what is your role with regards to your question?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 27, 2021)

Kendra said:


> I am renovating an office space for a PR firm and the CEO wants a private office. Do the door clearances for this single office have to meet ada?


Does he/she meet with his/her employees in the office?
Will his/her disabled employees be abled to enter and exit through that door?


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 27, 2021)

waiting for her responses to previous questions


----------



## Kendra (Jan 29, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> Kendra what is your role with regards to your question?


I am the designer


----------



## Kendra (Jan 29, 2021)

mark handler said:


> Does he/she meet with his/her employees in the office?
> Will his/her disabled employees be abled to enter and exit through that door?


Yes he will meet with clients in the office. They will be able to enter and exit and the door is 36", but the clear floor space would be a bit smaller than what is required.


----------



## Kendra (Jan 29, 2021)

Paul Sweet said:


> The door from the corridor or receptionist area into the office needs to be accessible so disabled people can visit the CEO, and in case the CEO or his successor should become disabled.
> 
> A door that's not accessible might not allow a big executive desk and other furniture to be moved into the office.


OK thank you!


----------

